# 2007 the Year for Change!!!!!!



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have made up my mind that this will be my final year using Windows PC's. I have been wanting to make the transition to Apple for some time but personal fears/anxieties stood in my way. You know, people telling you that you have to learn EVERYTHING all over and it will take forever. Then others say that Macs are in the minority as most people use Windows and most of the programs are set/designed for Windows. But I don't believe them, if that was the case then nobody would have any use for Macs, and I know many people who are literally in LOVE w/Apple.

For myself, I'm tired of having to purchase expensive software that crashes, screen freezing, fragile OS that is the prime target for viruses/spyware etc. Not to mention Windows BULK both in patch form and software in the retail market. I know Macs are a bit more expensive but I really think that they will bring me more happiness than Microsoft garbage. Would love to hear your thoughts?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey there Anastasia15. Keep in mind that there will be a learning curve - the height and length of which will depend upon your patience, knowledge, experience, interest, and desires. There are a few quirks and some semi-major differences, yet,,, the overall feel and experience of OS X is smooth, warm, and enjoyable. :up:

As to Apples cost more than a Windows-based machine, not at all entirely true, as you are probably aware. Esp. if factor in the extras that you get w/ an Apple PLUS what you don't have to get when you get an Apple .

Just curious, are you more interested in laptop or desktop? Either way, recommend that ya spend some time looking at a few of the threads in this forum, and also check out a few other sites - the more knowledge you have upfront the more prepared you will be, and then the less frustrated and more pleased you will potentially be w/ your new purchase. And of course some gurus and fools here will be more than willing to lend you a helping hand when ya need it.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you Hobbes! That was very good info. I know and am grateful that I can utilize this resource as well as others in making an informed decision. I guess looking from the "quantative and qualitative" perspective Apple is an EASY winner. Making the transition is more of a personal struggle that comes with time and comfort. Especially since I haven't worked with Mac's. I can tell you that every time I see a Mac I am amazed by how light and elegant looking they are (speaking of laptops) for now. Whether I will go with a laptop or desktop has yet to be determined. I am leaning more for a desktop!

When you buy a Mac does it come with all the word processing software pre-installed or do you have to go and purchase it like MS Office? Any real "major" difference between laptop and desktop for Macs?


----------



## serophi2513 (Mar 10, 2006)

I suggest that you get some info on the MAC you intend on purchasing. When I bought my MAC, I bought 3 books to go with it. The first one was Switching to the MAC Tiger Edition. From the Missing Manual set.
The second was The MAC OSX Tiger Book by Andy Ihnatko.
The third is MAC OSX tiger KILLER TIPS. by Scott Kelby.
I found the last book to be the most interesting and fun however the others are very helpful.


----------



## serophi2513 (Mar 10, 2006)

There is a free office suite you can get from the open source people. It does everything Microsoft office does plus some. You can get it at: www.openoffice.org
This program is great. If you want you can also buy Microsoft office for MAC. That is a waste of money to me though. One thing about MACS is they have the ability to run a large amount of free open source software. I can find almost anything in the free world.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

So OpenOffice v2 will work on a Mac? Good News! Thanks for the book recommendations.
It will be a while before I purchase a Mac so believe me I will be doing much homework.
I want to get a system that will be suitable to my needs.

What do you think about G4's? I don't think they are old and hear they perform well.
Just a startup system to learn and get comfortable with the Mac.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

I hear MsOffice for Mac is MORE expensive than it is for Windows. Didn't think it could go any higher than it already is $$$$.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Do you have any issues with regard to accesing any websites? I heard some sites are written for IE/Windows?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Anastasia15 said:


> Then others say that Macs are in the minority as most people use Windows and most of the programs are set/designed for Windows. But I don't believe them, if that was the case then nobody would have any use for Macs, and I know many people who are literally in LOVE w/Apple.


Windows *is* in the majority when it comes to OS's in use. That's just a fact.

Look at the software you're using on your PC right now. Is it all compatible with a Mac? I believe games in particular may not be. Commercial software usually needs to be re-purchased so as to obtain a Mac-compatible version.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes, I know. I just think it would be nice if OSX was the dominant OS in use instead of Windows. How nice it would be to just buy one system that will have everything you need, so you don't have to worry about constant upgrades and updates and security issues etc.. Update only when a new OS is put out and be sure that it's "already installed" in to your system, say every 5 years would be fine IMO.


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

I made the switch last year (well at the very end of last year so I'm still a bit of a n00b but whatever) and the switch isn't as bad as you think. Apple have a very helpful section which I've often been referred to, and helped by on their website 
http://www.apple.com/support/switch101/
http://www.apple.com/support/mac101/


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:


> Windows *is* in the majority when it comes to OS's in use. That's just a fact.


A fact I don't see anyone disputing. There are more cockroaches on the planet than humans. There are more Honda Civics on the roads than Maserati GranTurismos.

Does a greater number of something mean it is somehow better? I think not.



DoubleHelix said:


> Look at the software you're using on your PC right now. Is it all compatible with a Mac? I believe games in particular may not be. Commercial software usually needs to be re-purchased so as to obtain a Mac-compatible version.


*sigh*

My MacBook Pro runs Windows natively (as will _any_ Intel-based Mac). Thus, it runs all the software you're using on your PC right now. Games included. _And_ it runs all the software available for Macs. It's two... two... two computers in one!

Don't feel like paying for a Mac-compatible copy of some software you're already using on Windows? Just run it in Windows on your Mac. Couldn't be simpler.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Cal Uk! That was helpful. How would you rate Apples Customer Service "from your personal experience"?

Vegas- Don't mess with Honda Civics....I personally like them. Lamborghini maybe some day over the rainbow LOL!

Your thoughts on G4's Good or Not as an "intro to macs" beginner computer etc?
Do you need an Intel based mac to run Windows applications? Thanks


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here's a funny question for you guys. Why does every Mac OS have a "cat name" LOL!
What's the significance/connection between a Mac and a feline?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Anastasia15 said:


> So OpenOffice v2 will work on a Mac? Good News! Thanks for the book recommendations.
> It will be a while before I purchase a Mac so believe me I will be doing much homework.
> I want to get a system that will be suitable to my needs.
> 
> ...


Yes, a G4 will perform 'well". As will a G5. As will an Intel 386. As will an Intel 286. As will an... Depends upon your definition of 'well', your particular needs and applications. Will the older machines run as fast/efficient or the same apps as the newer beasts - probably not. Will they run 'well' - sure.



> I hear MsOffice for Mac is MORE expensive than it is for Windows. Didn't think it could go any higher than it already is $$$$.


Why/where did you hear this? Have you checked actual prices? 

Depending upon version:
MS Office for Windows: ~$150-700
MS Office for Macintosh: ~$150-500

[hint: student/teacher version is of course cheapest course, and allows multiple machines to run such]



> Do you have any issues with regard to accesing any websites? I heard some sites are written for IE/Windows?


Ummm,,, yeap, there are some sites that are specifically tailored towards/for IE. so, if you are running FF, Safari, Opera, etc, be it on Macintosh or Windows or Linux based machine, there MAY be some quirks, of various degrees. Web weavers are human - humans are not perfect.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Anastasia15 said:


> Thanks Cal Uk! That was helpful. How would you rate Apples Customer Service "from your personal experience"?


I know this was not addressed to me, but I've never had anything but great experiences with Apple's CS. And, again, my Apple experience spans 30 years.



Anastasia15 said:


> Vegas- Don't mess with Honda Civics....I personally like them. Lamborghini maybe some day over the rainbow LOL!


I never said anything derogatory about Honda Civics. They're great little cars. But I'd rather drive a Maserati. But, since you mention it...














Anastasia15 said:


> Your thoughts on G4's Good or Not as an "intro to macs" beginner computer etc?


They're fine for getting into the world of Macs. They're now three generations old (the G4 line has been replaced by the G5 line, which has been replaced by the Intel-based Macs now available). These machines still run MacOS X quite well. Two of my Macs are G4s, both running MacOS X 10.4.9 without a hitch.

An advantage to _some_ G4s is that they will boot up into MacOS 9.X, but since you're new to the world of Macs, this won't be a major selling point for you--chances are you won't have any legacy software that you will want to run.

Another advantage to these machines is that they will run "Classic" mode, which is MacOS 9.X running from within MacOS X. Again, this probably won't be a selling point for you, but if there's some old application or game that you find that you want to run it might come in handy. Something I seriously doubt will happen.

I must stress again this probably _won't_ be a selling point for you. I don't know of _any_ software that is currently being produced that runs only in MacOS 9. There _might_ be something obscure out there, but pretty much every developer has left MacOS 9 in the past, where, for most cases, it _should_ be. Developers have created MacOS X versions of the software that is still viable.

To anticipate your next question (the one you asked in one of your other threads about Apple reinventing the wheel with new OS revisions), these developers are creating what are called "Universal Binary" versions of their software. These files will run on the older G3, G4 and G5 machines that run MacOS X _as well as_ the new Intel-based Macs.

And, to anticipate your _next_ question, yes, _eventually_ the developers will create versions of their software that will only run on Intel-based machines, but that day will be a long time coming, as developers understand that the vast majority of users are not going to rush out and replace G-series Macs that still run perfectly well with Intel-based machines just because there's a new machine out there. Only when it makes no sense for developers to support the pre-Intel-based Macs (that is, they are greatly outnumbered in the existing market) will UBs not be the norm.



Anastasia15 said:


> Do you need an Intel based mac to run Windows applications? Thanks


Well, to run Windows apps _well_, yes. You _can_ run Windows in emulation via a Microsoft program called Virtual PC. This might be passable for non-graphics intensive applications (spreadsheets and the like), but it will not be a fun experience. As this is emulation (software that acts like a Windows processor, translating the Windows calls into MacOS calls) there are extra hoops that the computer has to jump through to make Windows software work. These extra hoops make the programs run slowly at best. Again, not fun. I don't recommend it.

To run Windows _natively_, yes, you need an Intel-based Mac. When you run Apple's Boot Camp software it will create a partition on your hard drive and prep that partition for the installation of Windows XP, as well as create a disk of drivers that allow the Mac-specific hardware to operate within Windows (this is no different than installing printer drivers for a new printer on a "regular" Windows machine). You install Windows XP on this partition, and then can select whichever OS you wish to boot up in when you start up the computer (by depressing the Option key while starting up).

If you choose to get a G4 just prepare yourself to immerse yourself completely in the world of the MacOS and leave behind everything Windows. If you might want to still run some Windows apps then you'll want to get an Intel-based Mac.

Hope this helps.



Anastasia15 said:


> Here's a funny question for you guys. Why does every Mac OS have a "cat name" LOL!
> What's the significance/connection between a Mac and a feline?


Apple has a long history of giving interesting names to their products. Until fairly recently (the first MacOS X iteration) these names were the code names used inside Apple for projects (both soft- and hardware). There are some funny stories (and some not so funny, depending upon your viewpoint, I suppose) regarding these.

For example, when Apple was developing the Power Macintosh 7100 the code name given it was "Carl Sagan," supposedly because this mid-priced Mac would make Apple "billions and billions." When Sagan found out about Apple's internal use of his name for a project he sued Apple to get them to change the name. Sagan lost the suit, but Apple obliged in the name change, anyway. The new name? The BHA, which was an acronym for "Butt-Head Astronomer." Sagan sued again, this time for libel. He lost that suit as well. Rumor has it that the 7100's code name was again changed, this time to LAW, short for "Lawyers Are Wimps."

I'm not sure why cat names are being used. I can't wait for MacOS X 10.X.X, A.K.A., _Ocelot_.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Just a basic machine no older than say 2002 to practice, learn and get comfortable with the Mac environment. Did check prices at different places for sole applications and they were priced higher for Mac. Student edition would only apply IF you're a student and can submit proper proof. Student editions are limited in features as well.

Any way to bypass/correct the problem with exploring web pages? so that you can access any web page while using Macs.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

To run Windows apps on a Mac, you do need to actually install Windows, correct? Such as in Boot Camp? This requires a Windows license as well. I'm not aware of Mac users being able to run Windows software without an actual Windows install, but please correct me if I'm mistaken.

Vegas, I was referencing Anastasia's comments in the original post about not believing that Mac users are the minority. So yes, it appeared someone was disputing the fact that Windows is the majority. Obviously that fact doesn't make it better or worse. Give me a break.  Just correcting what I saw as misinformation.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Anastasia15 said:


> Just a basic machine no older than say 2002 to practice, learn and get comfortable with the Mac environment. Did check prices at different places for sole applications and they were priced higher for Mac. Student edition would only apply IF you're a student and can submit proper proof. Student editions are limited in features as well.


"Education Editions" are available for students, teachers, and pretty much anyone that can prove they work for an institution of learning. They are in no way limited in features, in my experience. Rather, the license you purchase is limited to use while you are thus employed. Once your tenure as a student has ended you are supposed to remove the software from your computer, or to pay for a non-educational version of the software.



Anastasia15 said:


> Any way to bypass/correct the problem with exploring web pages? so that you can access any web page while using Macs.


I've not had any problems accessing any web site with my Mac. Some sites work better with Firefox than with Safari, though. Firefox is free, by the way.



DoubleHelix said:


> To run Windows apps on a Mac, you do need to actually install Windows, correct? Such as in Boot Camp? This requires a Windows license as well. I'm not aware of Mac users being able to run Windows software without an actual Windows install, but please correct me if I'm mistaken.


No, this is quite correct. I assumed (silly me) that this was understood. If a person already has a copy of Windows (unless it is an OEM copy, I imagine) the copy of the software can be removed from the old machine and installed on the new machine.



DoubleHelix said:


> Vegas, I was referencing Anastasia's comments in the original post about not believing that Mac users are the minority. So yes, it appeared someone was disputing the fact that Windows is the majority. Obviously that fact doesn't make it better or worse. Give me a break.  Just correcting what I saw as misinformation.


I assume you're referring to this line:



Anastasia15 said:


> Then others say that Macs are in the minority as most people use Windows and most of the programs are set/designed for Windows. But I don't believe them, if that was the case then nobody would have any use for Macs, and I know many people who are literally in LOVE w/Apple.


I didn't read what she wrote in that light, but I understand how one could. I read it as her disputing the contention that people don't use Macs because the necessary applications are only available for Windows. I guess I made a similar leap as you, but in the opposite direction.

I don't think anyone with a scintilla of sense could possibly make a claim that Windows is not in the majority of OS use in the world. And Anastasia15 strikes me as someone with more than that minimum amount!


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Anastasia15 said:


> Just a basic machine no older than say 2002 to practice, learn and get comfortable with the Mac environment. Did check prices at different places for sole applications and they were priced higher for Mac. Student edition would only apply IF you're a student and can submit proper proof. Student editions are limited in features as well.


Not entirely true - can be purchased.

What features are limited that you may be concerned?



> Any way to bypass/correct the problem with exploring web pages? so that you can access any web page while using Macs.


Again,,, what problem? I have never had any problem in accessing the multitude of pages that I've perused via my Mac - using either Safari or FF [latter being my preferred browser].

Just curious,,, and no offense, but,,, where are you getting some of your thoughts and ideas?


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Helix-Just to clear up any confusion. I meant by other people's comments that Mac are in the minority as Windows dominates the market. I know that Window's dominate the market but was saying that Macs also have their place and you should be able to function with Macs and not have any problems. That's all I meant. Vegas got it!

Vegas- I was just kidding w/you about the Honda. However, I like the Honda just fine, wouldn't really see a need to compare to a Maserati. Thanks for the info it was very helpful. May just go with an Intel Mac or a G4 (need to think about it)


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

MSM- I'm speaking from personal experience as a former student who had the student edition and HAD to provide proper proof to purchase it. (University Credentials) etc. The features in a student edition are NOT the same as in the full version. I worked with both full suites and student editions. There is a difference. As far as web page access, you mentioned that certain pages will not load due to being written for IE/Windows and that's what I was questioning. If I need to acces a website that is only written for IE/Windows how can I access it via Mac and if that's possible. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Vegas- You're too funny "Ocelot" I thought it was to be Leopard...lol!


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

Anastasia15 said:


> As far as web page access, you mentioned that certain pages will not load due to being written for IE/Windows and that's what I was questioning. If I need to acces a website that is only written for IE/Windows how can I access it via Mac and if that's possible. Hope that clears it up.


I have never encountered such a problem however sometimes punctuation doesn't load properly (very occasionally and onl on certain web pages) which sometimes leaves @signs where apostrophes should have bee, However I've had this problem on PCs so it might be a problem with the site in context.


----------



## Anastasia15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Good job Cal! A simple question answered with respect and simlicity. Thank you 

Vegas has been most helpful as well. 

These are just a few basic queries. I think the real questions will start when I actually decide on the right system and obtain proficiency in it. Anyhow, it will be a good experience as I love to learn, make mistakes, learn, make mistakes and so on.....

Mac Mini looks cute but lacks the specs I need and I don't want to go through a lot of upgrading. Would rather by the "right" system from the start. Looking in to G4's for now


----------

